# Timberwolves Roll Out Rookie Of The Year Campaign For Love



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Kevin Love: The best new product of 2008-09.
> 
> At least that's how the Minnesota Timberwolves are touting their excellent rookie forward in a spoof "infomercial" the team is distributing as a campaign for rookie of the year honors.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/04/02/wolves.love.campaign.ap/index.html


----------

